
Ricky Jay: Secrets of the Magus (1993) - rustcharm
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1993/04/05/secrets-of-the-magus#
======
MagicCastle
This is a wonderful interview and well worth a read, especially if you're a
"hacker" and not familiar with Ricky Jay.

